# Guide rod assembly for p22



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Any thoughts on the Galloway guide rod assembly for the Walter p22


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

I don't have one for my P22 but I've used their guide rod assembly on other guns. They make great quality products. The captured assembly for the P22 will make field stripping and reassembly a hell of a lot easier. Putting that slide back on can be a pain in the ass. Definitely worth the price.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Arizona Desertman said:


> I don't have one for my P22 but I've used their guide rod assembly on other guns. They make great quality products. The captured assembly for the P22 will make field stripping and reassembly a hell of a lot easier. Putting that slide back on can be a pain in the ass. Definitely worth the price.


Hey thanks desertman is there a trick to putting that slide back on


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> Hey thanks desertman is there a trick to putting that slide back on


Not really you just have to play around with it until you get to that sweet spot. It should be easier with that captured guide rod assembly.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Not really you just have to play around with it until you get to that sweet spot. It should be easier with that captured guide rod assembly.


Thanks


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Javbike said:


> Any thoughts on the Galloway guide rod assembly for the Walter p22


Is your P22 an original, or the "updated" version?


----------



## Nyben231 (Dec 9, 2021)

berettatoter said:


> Is your P22 an original, or the "updated" version?


Does it really matter ? The rod assembly works for other guns too


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

got a solid guide rod for my Sig P220 from grayguns


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Gary1952 said:


> got a solid guide rod for my Sig P220 from grayguns


Best 28 bucks I spent on that captured guide rod assembly went together very easily


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> Best 28 bucks I spent on that captured guide rod assembly went together very easily
> View attachment 21048


Makes you wonder why the gun didn't come with one in the first place?


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

I got one for my full size P220 but my P220 Carry model came with one from Sig


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Makes you wonder why the gun didn't come with one in the first place?


yeah you're right you'd think that they would come with one. my full size didn't but my carry model did.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Makes you wonder why the gun didn't come with one in the first place?


Absolutely it should come with it fits like a glove even looking at it from the outside like original equipment


----------



## ggm84 (Dec 3, 2021)

when reassembling my p22, i just stick the rod through the spring then through the hole in the slide. while holding the rod from the front, i reassemble the slide onto the frame. no tool needed, easy as hell to do, and no silly extra long guide rod sticking out the front of my gun.


----------

